# Aerangis modesta



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2012)

I had to take photos from different sides, 'cause the flowers are so cool from every angle.


----------



## Lanmark (Apr 6, 2012)

Wow! Simply stunning!


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## gnathaniel (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nicely done! All the photos are gorgeous but I really like the 3rd one.


----------



## Hera (Apr 7, 2012)

You are right, they are cool from every angle. Worth the extra time to photograph.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 7, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poozcard (Apr 7, 2012)

great
i have to find some
like it a lot


----------



## Shiva (Apr 7, 2012)

Great species and wonderful pictures.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 7, 2012)

Wow! That's terrific! :clap: Cool photos. I like the first one best, but the third one cool as well.


----------



## Rick (Apr 7, 2012)

The flower presentation on this plant is awesome Dot.:clap:


----------



## W. Beetus (Apr 7, 2012)

I like the spurs on the blooms! Nice.


----------



## koshki (Apr 7, 2012)

O. M. G....is this what they grow up to look like?

I have a modesta that seems to have just the littlest bit of a nubbin...but it's been stuck in neutral for months now. Not sure if it is ever going to grow!

Fantastic job, Dot!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 8, 2012)

Great pics of those beauties !!!! I can't decide which one I like best : the first or the third ? or maybe the second !?  Jean


----------



## Clark (Apr 8, 2012)

Elevated my attention span!
#3 for me. I like the repetition of flower parts.

Happy Easter.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2012)

amazing; it's wild that plants can have floral mass that is larger than the leaves/roots


----------



## Chuck (Apr 8, 2012)

Lovely blooms. Great growing. Wonderful photos.


----------



## Stone (Apr 8, 2012)

Superb.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 8, 2012)

cnycharles said:


> amazing; it's wild that plants can have floral mass that is larger than the leaves/roots



Funny, I was just thinking a similar thing about my Bleeding Hearts plants -- How can there be so much plant and flowers that come up so fast, just from a few roots?!


----------

